# Duck Hunting Sinclair



## FBCOACH61 (Nov 14, 2012)

Going to be at Sinclair for Thanksgiving Holidays. Anybody got any tips to hunting sinclair? Any body had success there in the past few years? I will be in the Island/Rock Creek Area. Any helpful information will be much appreciated!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

Lots a great duckin on Sin city brotha. Just put ya boat in and park it at any island that dont have a boat. If you are interested in baggin a few greenheads just open you up a bag of dem new sweet n spicy doritos and watch em come on in. Remember to tell the DNR them 'ritos are for you and your buds, and not the ducks. Theyll get ya for baitin...


----------



## Canyon (Nov 14, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Lots a great duckin on Sin city brotha. Just put ya boat in and park it at any island that dont have a boat. If you are interested in baggin a few greenheads just open you up a bag of dem new sweet n spicy doritos and watch em come on in. Remember to tell the DNR them 'ritos are for you and your buds, and not the ducks. Theyll get ya for baitin...



Dude - you call yourself a duck hunter ?!  All duck hunters worth their salt, knows white cheddar popcorn is a ducks first pick!!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Nov 14, 2012)

Your both wrong.......... 


CORN NUTS


Nothing else need be said.......


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 15, 2012)

Well,
I will be on Sinclair during Thanksgiving as well. I have hunted all over that lake and have had pretty good sucess oon several occasions. A few mallards, a few woodies, a few teal, and so on. The islands are good, but get full fast. Hope to see you out there on the water.


----------



## FBCOACH61 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Joe, I will be on upper end by Rock Creek, I hope to find some places. Good luck to you!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 15, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Your both wrong..........
> 
> 
> CORN NUTS
> ...



No I save those for my dog and me.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 15, 2012)

FBCOACH61 said:


> Thanks Joe, I will be on upper end by Rock Creek, I hope to find some places. Good luck to you!



What everyone i know refers to as Rock Creek is the last creek on the left before the Sinclair dam? No, not Wallace Dam.


----------



## FBCOACH61 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah thats right, I should have said lower end. We just bought a place up there and am learning the lake.


----------



## FBCOACH61 (Nov 15, 2012)

What suggestions about decoy spread around islands at Sinclair? I have a huge spread with various species that we use at Seminole, but have sometimes had better success with a smaller spread. Any insight?


----------



## The Fever (Nov 15, 2012)

FBCOACH61 said:


> What suggestions about decoy spread around islands at Sinclair? I have a huge spread with various species that we use at Seminole, but have sometimes had better success with a smaller spread. Any insight?



What I would do is go hunt and not listen to the just beaver fans on this website....use your common duck hunting knowledge and you will be fine I am sure.....


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 15, 2012)

The Fever said:


> What I would do is go hunt and not listen to the just beaver fans on this website....use your common duck hunting knowledge and you will be fine I am sure.....



10 mojos, vortex, goose flags, snow rags, and a wake maker.


----------



## Gon2lake (Nov 15, 2012)

My parents have a Lakehouse on Sinclair as well but it's near Oconee Springs park (Holiday Shores Neighborhood). I have never hunted down your way but have heard of people hunting between the Oconee dam and the highway 16 bridge. Good luck and let us know how you do. My family will also be there for the week of thanksgiving.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 15, 2012)

The Fever said:


> What I would do is go hunt and not listen to the just beaver fans on this website....use your common duck hunting knowledge and you will be fine I am sure.....



whats wrong Justin Beaver??? Fev, I know thats what you jam out to on the way to the blind! Get you a Lifeproof box for the iphone and you can still jam out as you walk through the water to blind.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 15, 2012)

castandblast said:


> whats wrong Justin Beaver??? Fev, I know thats what you jam out to on the way to the blind! Get you a Lifeproof box for the iphone and you can still jam out as you walk through the water to blind.



Oh dat boy got beaver fever alright....


----------



## The Fever (Nov 15, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Oh dat boy got beaver fever alright....



Y'all ain't right. Clearly y'all been stalking me to the blind to listen as well


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Nov 17, 2012)

FBCOACH61 said:


> Thanks Joe, I will be on upper end by Rock Creek, I hope to find some places. Good luck to you!



Ill be in that same area! Shot it this mornin


----------



## JWF III (Nov 17, 2012)

Gon2lake said:


> My parents have a Lakehouse on Sinclair as well but it's near Oconee Springs park (Holiday Shores Neighborhood). I have never hunted down your way but have heard of people hunting between the Oconee dam and the highway 16 bridge. Good luck and let us know how you do. My family will also be there for the week of thanksgiving.



Unless things have changed in the last year or two, between the dam and bridge is a "no hunting" area.

(Or are they talking about the WMA ponds?)

Wyman


----------



## Gon2lake (Nov 18, 2012)

Good point. They may be talking about the WMA right off of highway 16. I will have to get clarity from the guys that told me that


----------

